# Schicke & schützende Netzwerk-Überwachung



## Togijak (15. April 2015)

Mehr per Zufall bin ich gestern über den Artikel gestolpert und fand die Aussagen ganz interessant und da ich neugierig bin hab ich mir das Tool geholt und es installiert. Nach einem Tag muss ich sagen, dass es ein geniales Tool ist, denn es liefert für jeden verständliche Informationen





​was bei solchen Tools nicht unbedingt üblich ist. Tools wie Windows Firewall Control geben teilweise derart kryptische Informationen, dass der Laie damit überhaupt nichts anfangen kann. Was das Tool nicht tut ist erst zu fragen, ob XYZ ins Netz darf, aber das ist auch nicht der Sinn des Tools. Allerdings habe ich die Möglichkeit den Netzwerkzugriff nach dem ersten Netzzugriff (also wenn das Tool einmal in den Applikationen aufgeführt ist) auch in dem Tool temporär oder dauerhaft zu sperren.


----------

